# Hello from NJ



## Steve G (Oct 21, 2019)

21 year MM,32*Scottish Rite and Noble at Salaam Shrine.  Looking foreward to lively  discussion 's.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 22, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forums Brother.


----------



## Brother RG (Oct 25, 2019)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## ashmounazer (Oct 25, 2019)

Hello brother glad to have you here!

Sent from my SM-G970F using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro Sony (Oct 25, 2019)

welcome to the forum Brother


----------



## Chaz (Oct 25, 2019)

Welcome to the forum, there's lots of discussions to browse through!


----------



## Matt L (Oct 25, 2019)

Welcome Brother Steve!


----------

